
Three leaders from Latin America call for decriminalizing drug use - citizensixteen
http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-0311-presidents-drug-war-fail-20160311-story.html
======
pliftkl
Decriminalization of consumption seems to be the worst of all worlds for
countries that are struggling with violence associated with the drug trade.
Decriminalization generally removes (limited) controls on market demand, while
continuing to criminalize the distribution. If you're going to decriminalize
the consumption, there needs to be some mechanism of legal distribution.

